# Phillippe Jaroussky



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got on the Phillippe Jaroussky bandwangon. I like him as much as I do David Daniels and this is saying a lot. 



. What do you think? He is also amazingly sexy and charismatic? Boyfriend fantasy material;-)


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I have to say I much prefer Franco Fagioli, though he sacrifices clarity of diction for quality of tone a little too frequently.






As one commenter said, his Italian is incomprehensible, but that voice!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I just got on the Phillippe Jaroussky bandwangon. I like him as much as I do David Daniels and this is saying a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you think? He is also amazingly sexy and charismatic? Boyfriend fantasy material;-)


I hated countertenors until I heard David Daniels (at a concert of Vivaldi's music at the Barbican Centre here in London), when he totally won me over. I'd agree with you, Jaroussky is also a most musical singer, in the Daniels vein. Very attractive too, as you say.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dare I second (or third) the opinions expressed thus far? I've owned a Jaroussky CD of Vivaldi cantatas for some time and it was the first countertenor collection I greatly enjoyed. Vocalism both clean and expressive. Daniels has an almost voluptuous quality - no sexless hooting there!

Boyfriend fantasies? Hmmm.... I'll give that some serious thought.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Dare I second (or third) the opinions expressed thus far? I've owned a Jaroussky CD of Vivaldi cantatas for some time and it was the first countertenor collection I greatly enjoyed. Vocalism both clean and expressive. Daniels has an almost voluptuous quality - no sexless hooting there!
> 
> Boyfriend fantasies? Hmmm.... I'll give that some serious thought.


Daniels is more my type :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I don't fancy any of them but I think Jaroussky has tremendous artistry and expressiveness, although there are others whose voices I find more beautiful (Andreas Scholl being the king of them- although perhaps more suited to sacred than opera - but also Iestyn Davies and Valer Barna Sabadus).


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Jobis said:


> I have to say I much prefer Franco Fagioli, though he sacrifices clarity of diction for quality of tone a little too frequently.


I like Fagioli, too. He'll sing Idamante at ROH later this year, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the suggestion of Fagioli. OMG!!!!!! He is hard to watch sing with all of his facial distortions but is utterly astounding!!!!!! Biggest range I've ever heard in a counter tenor and what a glorious sound!!!!! Like a male Ewa Podles in a way with the round sound and indecipherable diction of Joan Sutherland;-) It sounded to me like he was hitting high C!


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Got to see Jaroussky when he came to Kansas City a few weeks ago. This was my first time seeing a countertenor and I was completely blown away. Such purity! I have since greedily eaten up the recordings I could find on Youtube.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The requisite good sound, diction, technical, all there.

_("Good looks are the best introduction you can have" ~ Aristotle 
"Good looks get you by for five minutes; after that you are on your own" ~ Loretta Young)_

Jaroussky's musicianship is consistently superb, and for lack of better explanation, his singing is highly 'expressive.' He is a major asset on the scene.

(But I was, hearing Franco Fagioli -- new to me -- in a link someone put up here, well, "Like, Wow!")


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> *I hated countertenors *until I heard David Daniels (at a concert of Vivaldi's music at the Barbican Centre here in London), when he totally won me over. I'd agree with you, Jaroussky is also a most musical singer, in the Daniels vein. Very attractive too, as you say.


I still do.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've been following Jaroussky since the release of his _Opium_ disc... a deliciously decadent exploration of French 19th century mélodie:










Nearly every disc by him has been a "must have"... especially his recordings of arias by J.C. Bach which turned me onto the achievements of this younger Bach.

I've been following Andreas Scholl even longer... bach to his recordings of Bach's cantatas with Philippe Herreweghe:










I'm not really familiar with Fagioli... although I have his recording of Steffani's _Stabat Mater_ with Cecilia Bartloi... which I quite like:










Listening to the examples, it seems I need to explore his efforts a bit more.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

We certainly are living in a great era for Counter-Tenors. Beyond Jaroussky, Scholl, and Fagioli, we also have Bejun Mehta:










Max Emanuel Cencic:










Michael Maniaci:










...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

James Bowman and Michael Chance:










David Daniels...










... etc...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rachmanijohn said:


> Got to see Jaroussky when he came to Kansas City a few weeks ago. This was my first time seeing a countertenor and I was completely blown away. Such purity! I have since greedily eaten up the recordings I could find on Youtube.


"Jaroussky performing in Kansas City" might just nicely blow apart some cliche notions some may have when they hear "Kansas City"


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Boyfriend fantasy material;-)


Yes!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

This video always cheers me up. Just watch it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> James Bowman and Michael Chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though actually Daniels couldn't be more different from Bowman and Chance, who, along with Alfred Deller, were my previous reference points for countertenors, all of them voices I just couldn't take to.

Daniels sounded utterly different, with a voice of astonishing beauty and richness, added to a wonderful musicality and gift for communication. He had me hooked from the first time I heard him (live in concert, not just on a record).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> This video always cheers me up. Just watch it.


Stupendo! I'm amazed at how adaptable this music is. If Monteverdi had heard it we might never have had the history of Western music and TC would have to talk about something else.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

marinasabina said:


> This video always cheers me up. Just watch it.


There are two collaborations between Jaroussky and Cristina Pluhar that I love:


----------

